# Pasubio 52 Gallerie: Biker stirbt



## marco (29. September 2006)

Deutscher Biker stÃ¼rzt 150 Meter in die Tiefe bei der Befahrung der Strada delle 52 Gallerie (gesperrt fÃ¼r Biker).

Ciclista muore dopo un volo di 150 metri (Quelle: http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/)

Lâuomo, di cui non si conosce lâidentitÃ , era sulla strada delle 52 gallerie. Ã precipitato tra i dirupi della Val Camossara  Valli Del Pasubio Precipita per oltre cento metri dalla strada delle 52 gallerie, muore biker tedesco. Stava percorrendo in mountain bike la pericolosa strada a strapiombo quando ha perso il controllo della bici volando tra i dirupi della val Camossara. L'incidente ieri alle 15. E' l'ennesimo di una lunga serie avvenuti in questi anni lungo l'impervia strada costruita nel corso della Grande Guerra e che conduce al Pasubio . Lunghe le operazioni di recupero del corpo che sono durate parecchie ore fino a sera. Gli uomini del soccorso alpino di Schio, con base al rifugio Balasso di Pian Della Fugazze, hanno dovuto affrontare luoghi impervi per recuperare il corpo dell'escursionista e portarlo a valle. L'uomo, forse uno straniero, probabilmente tedesco, stava scendendo dal rifugio Papa quando, all'altezza della galleria sovrastante la val Camossara, Ã¨ piombato nel burrone per centocinquanta metri. Scatta l'allarme: da Verona Emergenza si leva in volo un elicottero; sorvola l'area del Pasubio e delle gallerie; c'Ã¨ nebbia; non c'Ã¨ possibilitÃ  di operare. Una squadra di cinque volontari del soccorso alpino di Schio Ã¨ giÃ  in cammino per portarsi alla ricerca del biker. A questi si aggiungono altri cinque soccorritori. Ma l'impresa non Ã¨ facile: la val Camossara Ã¨ uno dei luoghi piÃ¹ difficili per il recupero di una salma. Portarla a valle ancora piÃ¹ complicato. L'uomo non aveva con sÃ¨ documenti o, forse, al buio non sono stati trovati; sembra che abbia lasciato l'auto a Pian Delle Fugazze e da qui abbia percorso la strada che porta al rifugio Papa. Poi la discesa per la strada delle gallerie. A tarda sera non Ã¨ stato ancora possibile risalire all'identitÃ  dell'uomo. Il suo corpo, alle ventidue, Ã¨ stato portato giÃ¹ dalla montagna allo sbocco della valle in una localitÃ  compresa tra Ponte Verde e passo Xomo.


----------



## Enduro (29. September 2006)

na toll, ist wieder mal beste Werbung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. September 2006)

Hallo Marco, 
da es sooo viele italienisch sprechende Biker hier im Forum eher nicht gibt - kannst du als "Doppel-Sprachler" den Bericht nicht mal zusammengefasst übersetzen? 
thx

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2006)

Da man alle Online Übersetzer Italienisch-Deutsch verbrennen kann, hier das Teil in Englisch, klingt vernünftig, soweit ich das bei meinen bescheidenen Italienischkenntnissen rausfinden konnte. Traurige Sache.

_The man, of which the identity is not known, was on the road of the 52 galleries. It is hasty between the dirupi of the Val Camossara Goes them Of the Pasubio Precipita for beyond one hundred meters from the road of the 52 galleries, dies biker German. He was covering in mountain bike the dangerous road to strapiombo when he has lost the control of the bici flying between the dirupi of val the Camossara. The incident yesterday to the 15. E' nth of a long series happened in these years long impervia road constructed in the course of the Great War and that it leads to the Pasubio. Long the operations of recovery of the body that are durations several hours until evening. The men of the alpine aid of Schio, with base to the shelter Balasso di Pian Of the Fugazze, have had to face places impervi in order to recover the body of the hiker and to carry it to goes them. The man, perhaps one foreign, probably German, was coming down from the shelter Pope when, to the height of the overhanging gallery val the Camossara, is sealed with lead in the ravine for centocinquanta meters. He releases the alarm: from Verona Emergency lever in flight a helicopter; it flies over the area of the Pasubio and the galleries; there is fog; not there is possibility to operate. A square of five volunteers of the alpine aid of Schio is already in way in order to carry itself to the search of the biker. To these five rescuers join to others. But the enterprise is not easy: val the Camossara is one of the more difficult places for the recovery of one emains. To carry it to goes complicated them still more. The man did not have with himself documents or, perhaps, to the buio they have not been finds to you; it seems that it has left the car to Pian Of the Fugazze and from has covered the road here that door to the shelter Pope. Then the reduction for the road of the galleries. To late evening it has not been still possible to go back to the identity of the man. Its body, to the ventidue, has been carried down from the mountain to the outlet of goes them in one locality comprised between Green Bridge and Xomo step.  __________________ _


----------



## dre (29. September 2006)

...die Idiotendichte nimmt leider auch unter den Bikern zu.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. September 2006)

Sche*sse ... das ist bitter. Auch wenn der Trail gesperrt war und der Biker da nicht hätte langfahren dürfen ...

Was das natürlich bedeutet kann man sich ja denken. Soviel zum Thema tolerante Duldung der Befahrung von Trails am Lago ... ich warte drauf das jetzt richtig kontrolliert und auch abgestraft wird wenn gesperrte Trails befahren werden.

Alex


----------



## Aigeus (29. September 2006)

Ich kam gestern bei der Rettungsaktion dazu. 

Habe hier etwas geschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3048952#post3048952


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2006)

dre schrieb:


> ...die Idiotendichte nimmt leider auch unter den Bikern zu.



 Das kann man wohl so pauschal nicht sagen! Es ist auch erst vor einigen Wochen ein Radfahrer durch einen Defekt am Rad über das Geländer einer Brücke zu Tode gestürzt: http://www.shz.de/index.php?RUBRIKID=890&MID=30&REDID=1147980

Ob nun am PAsubio ein Defekt, Unachtsamkeit oder Übermut als Unfallursache in Frage kommen, darüber können wir hier erstmal wieder nur Vermutungen anstellen!


----------



## ewoq (29. September 2006)

irgendeinen grund wird es wohl geben warum der weg für biker gesperrt ist.


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2006)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder von der Uina-Schlucht ansehe, und die Masse an Bikern die dort jedes Jahr durchstapfen, wundert es mich, daß dieser Weg nicht auch schon gesperrt ist. Fahrtechnisch ist der Pasubio da sicher um einiges einfacher.
Aber in der Uina sind wohl noch keine Unfälle passiert, weil Fahren wohl so gut wie unmöglich ist.


----------



## maxa (29. September 2006)

hey enrgy,

falsch gedacht. in der uina-schlucht sind sogar ziemlich viel fahrende biker unterwegs, und zwar abwärts.( von den örtlichen bikeguides in massen veranstaltet. )

fahrtechnisch ist doch wohl die uina-schlucht easy, dagegen die galerie mehr als anspruchsvoll.

solange jemand bei seinem hobby biken durch einen z.B. technischen defekt umkommt, ist das leider das unkalkulierbare restrisiko.

aber: solange ich zurückdenken kann, ist mindestens seit den letzten 10 jahren die strada delle galeria 52 für biker gesperrt, und wurde teilweise auch drastisch per polizei mit geldstrafen belegt. 

sollte dieser gefahren sein ( wohlgemerkt gefahren ) dann kann ich dafür kein mitleid empfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2006)

Hallo Enrgy



Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber in der Uina sind wohl noch keine Unfälle passiert, weil Fahren wohl so gut wie unmöglich ist.



Lies doch  mal ins Thema  "Uina Schlucht" rein

Ich hab mein Rad auf jeden Fall geschoben, denn ich will noch viele Touren machen.

Gruß Mausoline


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2006)

Ich bin die Uina noch nicht gefahren/gegangen, Pasubio aber vor 13 Jahren mit dem Starrbike gefahren. Bis auf die ersten 10-12 Tunnel (nass, glatt, steil) war der Rest außerhalb der Tunnels wirklich gut zu meistern. Der Weg war mit 1-2m sogar unerwartet breit.
Viele Trails am Lago sind da bedeutend schmaler und verzeihen auch keinen Fuß zu falschen Seite.
Im MAi 1999 bin ich nochmal die Galerie zu Fuß runter, da war schon ein Tunnel eingestürzt, den man obenrum umklettern mußte. Weiter unten auf halber Strecke führte der Weg am sehr steilen Hang von einem Tunnel zum nächsten, leider war alles mit Schnee verweht und es gab nur einzelne (!) Fußstapfen. Rechts gings sicher mit 60° Gefälle 100 -200m ins Schuttfeld. DA war mir dann auch anders! Mit dem Bike im Sommer auf einer 1,5m breiten Piste mit kaum Gefälle registriert man diese Stelle garnicht.
Kann natürlich sein, daß sich inzwischen der Weg stark verschlechtert hat, was aber sicher nicht von Scharen von Bikern herrührt.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (30. September 2006)




----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2006)

Das sind Bilder von ganz oben, hier führt die Strecke eigentlich durch Tunnels hinter dem Steilabbruch. Diese Stelle muß man explizit aufsuchen. Der Unfall ist nicht hier, sondern weiter unten passiert.


----------



## dre (30. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das kann man wohl so pauschal nicht sagen! Es ist auch erst vor einigen Wochen ein Radfahrer durch einen Defekt am Rad über das Geländer einer Brücke zu Tode gestürzt: http://www.shz.de/index.php?RUBRIKID=890&MID=30&REDID=1147980
> 
> Ob nun am PAsubio ein Defekt, Unachtsamkeit oder Übermut als Unfallursache in Frage kommen, darüber können wir hier erstmal wieder nur Vermutungen anstellen!



Auch wenn es schwer fällt, wir haben an bestimmten Stellen mit unseren Bikes einfach nichts verloren. Natürlich stört es mich auch, wenn Trails und ganze Gebiete langsam aber sicher eingeschränkt werden. So tragisch solch ein Unfall ist, solche Aktionen gehen leider zu Lasten der sich an die Spielregeln haltenden Biker und entbehren somit jeder Diskussion.


----------



## Sir_Edward (30. September 2006)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht, was es hier überhaupt zu diskutieren gibt,  natürlich kann man Mitgefühl für den Biker empfinden, aber wie schon vorher von vielen hier erwähnt, die Stelle war nicht ohne Grund gesperrt und wenn man so etwas einfach ignoriert, und einfach ohne Rücksicht auf alle Warnungen da runter fährt, ist man echt selber Schuld.Man sollte einfach auf die Anweisungen der Ortsansässigen vertrauen, die kennen das Gelände besser.Trotzdem, traurige Geschichte.Aber echt selber Schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spargel (30. September 2006)

Dürfen die italienischen Bergungskräfte sich die Bergungskosten eigentlich von den deutschen Erben zurückholen, oder muß der unschuldige arme apulische Landarbeiter mit seinen Steuern für solche Deppen bluten?

Für Enrgy & Co: es geht nicht um die in allen europäischen Staaten sinnvollerweise kostenlose Notrettung im Unglücksfall, sondern um die Erstattung dieser Kosten im Falle grober Fahrlässigkeit!

ciao Christian


----------



## wurstendbinder (1. Oktober 2006)

... vielleicht war s ja beabsichtigt?

frei nach den ärzten "... und wenn es einmal soweit ist, möcht ich auf meinem fahrrad sterben... das ist! das ist! das ist alles was ich will..."

ist natürlich reine spekulation

grüße


----------



## Hardraider (1. Oktober 2006)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> ... vielleicht war s ja beabsichtigt?
> 
> frei nach den ärzten "... und wenn es einmal soweit ist, möcht ich auf meinem fahrrad sterben... das ist! das ist! das ist alles was ich will..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathias71 (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich war vor zwei Wochen am Lago und hatte natürlich mein Bike dabei. Aber ich hatte auch meine Wanderschuhe mit dabei. Und diese habe ich angezogen, um die Strada delle Galleria 52 zu durchwandern.

Meine Einschätzung: *Wer da mit dem Fahrrad runter fährt hat einen Sockenschuss!* Und man kann meiner Meinung nach dann bei Verunglücken nicht nicht von einem Unfall sprechen. Wer da runter fährt, nimmt das wissentlich in Kauf.

Was ist denn so schwer daran, dort runter zu wandern? Nicht nur, dass das Risiko erheblich geringer ist, man sieht auch viel mehr. Wahrscheinlich haben auch ein gewisser Herr Moser und diverse Bike-Zeitschriften ihren Anteil daran, dass viele Leute meinen, dort fahren zu müssen. Die würden sich doch auch keinen abbrechen, wenn sie mal schreiben würden, dass man solche Touren auch prima wandern kann.

Was mich mal wieder nachdenklich gemacht hat, waren die Schilder am Eingang zum Pfad. Diese sind nämlich auf deutsch...

Mein Beileid gilt den Angehörigen des Verunglückten und den Angehörigen derer, die meinen dort runter fahren zu müssen.


----------



## kroun (2. Oktober 2006)

auch ich (und sicher auch viele von euch) hab mit dem bike schon ein paar sockenschussige und verbotene dinge unternommen... es ging immer alles gut und ich fühlte mich nacher einfach total guuuut....  

der arme kerl könnte deshalb auch ich (oder du) sein... also behandelt ihn so, wie ihr es euch für euch selber wünschen würdet... 

"non si sputa sulla tomba del morto"


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2006)

Ist mir aus der Seele gesprochen!  
Ich habe die 52 Tunnel 2001 (mit einem noch nicht einmal komplett schwindelfreien Freund) "befahren". Wir sind an den Stellen, die uns persönlich gefährlich erschienen, abgestiegen und wir beide haben heute wie damals nicht das Gefühl, uns wirklich in Lebensgefahr begeben zu haben. Soweit ich informiert bin, rührt die Sperrung dieses Wanderweges auch von Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern her.(?)
Der Tod des Bikers ist tragisch und seinen Angehörigen gehört mein Mitleid.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## yellow_ö (2. Oktober 2006)

das hab ich verlinkten Tread auch gepostet, bin immer noch der Meinung.
Die Uina-Schlucht war lächerlich dagegen und kein Problem zum fahren (ein 10 Meter-Stück hab ich geschoben, da war mir der Weg zu schmal)



> also die letzten Jahre am Gardasee, hab ich im Gelände nur äußerst überforderte Leute fahren sehen, halte meine Technik also für besser als Durchschnitt.
> Trotzdem würde ich NIEMALS die Strada delle 52 galerie fahren!!
> Außerdem geht es hier nicht nur um einen "gesperrten" Trail (das ist doch für uns einer mit nur nem Verbotsschild).
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemuc (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich finds ganz prima, dass sich bei solch traurigen Gelegenheiten immer mal die Leute outen, die den MTB-Gegnern in der Gegend richtig stichhaltige Argumente für weitere Wegsperrungen liefern.

Da weiß man doch, bei wem man sich dafür bedanken darf.

...

Das einzig Sinnvolle an dieser traurigen Angelegenheit könnte sein, mal drüber nachzudenken, dass verantwortungsvolles Handeln sich und anderen gegenüber auch was mit den eventuellen Konsequenzen zu tun hat. Beginnend bei simpler Rücksichtnahme und Höflichkeit über Verbots- und Wegsperrungsakzeptanz bis zu Verantwortung gegenüber Angehörigen.


----------



## Schwabe (2. Oktober 2006)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> das hab ich verlinkten Tread auch gepostet, bin immer noch der Meinung.
> Die Uina-Schlucht war lächerlich dagegen und kein Problem zum fahren (ein 10 Meter-Stück hab ich geschoben, da war mir der Weg zu schmal)



Ich find wer diese Schlucht bergab oder bergauf fährt ist meiner Meinung nach im Gebirge am falschen Platz unterwegs. Nimm nen Colt, das geht schneller, und Du ersparst vielen Leuten das Risiko dich dann zu bergen!!


----------



## reiner (2. Oktober 2006)

Meine Welt, was hier teilweise zu lesen ist, und das von Bikern.

Ob die Strecke gesperrt war oder nicht ist doch belanglos. Das bedeutet nur, dass er sich hier verbotenerweise mit dem Bike aufhielt, ist aber nicht die Ursache für den Unfall.

Ob der Grund für den tragischen Unfall falsche Einschätzung des Risikos, Selbstüberschätzung, ein unvorhergesehenes Ereignis oder Leichtsinn war, ist zumindest mir nicht bekannt.

Und jetzt auch noch zukünftige Wegsperrungen diesem Biker anzulasten, finde ich nicht gut.

Wie bei den Kletterern die Extremkletterer und bei den Fallschirmspringer die Base-Jumper gibt es auch beim Biken die extremere Variante.

Das Bewusstsein für die extremere Variante ist halt noch nicht da, drum werden eher Wegsperrungen ausgesprochen als sich irgendwelche Methoden auszudenken, die bei der Risikoeinschätzung helfen (wie z.b. für die Einschätzung der Lawinengefahr beim Skitourengehen).

Und für Wegsperrungen gibt es auch genügend andere Gründe, z.b. Konflikt mit Wanderern oder der Wille des Eigentümers.

Also lassen wir doch jeden Biker selbst entscheiden, ob und wo er fährt und ob er ein Verbot umgeht, um sich selbst sein Können unter Beweis zu stellen, solange das Risiko nur ihn selbst betrifft.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstendbinder (2. Oktober 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:


>



 

vielleicht hab ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt;
auch wenn es durchaus a bissel an den haaren herbeigezogen ist, völllig unrealistisch ist ein suizid-szenario wohl nicht; auch wenn ich inzwischen gelesen hab, dass es in diesem falle eher auszuschließen ist.

grüße


----------



## yellow_ö (2. Oktober 2006)

könnten die beiden Treads eventuell verbunden werden?
Handeln schließlich vom selben Unfall

Übrigens, weils mir gerade einfällt: wären nicht die Tunnel mit ihrem schwierigen Untergrund und den vielen Chancen durch mannshohe Lichtöffnungen direkt senkrecht abzustürzen weil man sie mit dem Tunnelausgang verwechselt hat (hier übertreibt der Moser wirklich nicht), würde der gesamte Weg nicht in die Verbotsliste vom Jahresanfang reinfallen ("Breite unter quergestelltem Bike, mehr als _(vergessen)_ % Steigung/Gefälle").
Vom rein biketechnischen Standpunkt völlig uninteressant, eigentlich was für die "Bikergrill"-Interessenten.


----------



## Spargel (3. Oktober 2006)

reiner schrieb:


> Also lassen wir doch jeden Biker selbst entscheiden, ob und wo er fährt und ob er ein Verbot umgeht, um sich selbst sein Können unter Beweis zu stellen, solange das Risiko nur ihn selbst betrifft.


Abgesehen davon, daß er beim Fahren dort durchaus auch Wanderer gefährdet, und es somit nicht allein seine Sache ist - das Risiko betrifft allein schon deshalb nicht nur ihn allein, weil Helfer bei der Bergung natürlich immer mehr oder weniger gefährdet sind, aber auf jeden Fall belästigt werden (ist ja meist ihre Freizeit!) und die Kosten meist beim Steuerzahler hängen bleiben, was meiner Meinung nach in solchen Fällen (!) indiskutabel ist. Wer meint extreme Sachen mit erhöhter Gefährdung machen zu müssen, sollte das wie beim Gleitschirmfliegen zumindest mit spezifischer Haftpflicht- und Bergeversicherung abdecken müssen oder eben zahlen bis er schwarz ist, oder seine Erben. 

ciao Christian


----------



## dre (3. Oktober 2006)

Spargel schrieb:


> ... eben zahlen bis er schwarz ist, oder seine Erben.
> 
> ciao Christian



Zustimmung²

Und nun lasst uns wieder über die schönen und interessanten Seiten unseres Sports diskutieren und nicht über die kleine Anzahl von Schwachköpfen unter uns.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2006)

Spargel schrieb:


> .... und die Kosten meist beim Steuerzahler hängen bleiben,


ist  mir was neues. also mit dem heli aus dem skigebiet geholt zu werden liegt bei ca. 3000 euro, die man selbst zahlen darf, wenn man keine unfallversicherung hat. wenn letztere das überhapt bezahlt. 
dürfte bei einer bergrettung im sommer nich anders sein.

ist jetzt vielleicht offtopic, aber würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie man sich gegen?für? bergrettung versichern kann.

back  to topic: also der kick bei der tunnelstrecke ist doch, dass es verboten ist und extrem lebensgefährlich. kein verständnis meinerseits, wenn da jemand fährt oder sich was tut. hatte ich noch nie, egal ob beim biken oder anderen extremen sachen....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Oktober 2006)

Das ist eben auch einer der Vorteile beim DAV, da ist man im Falle eines Bergunfalles versichert, auch die Bergung ist mitdrin. Bei solchen Sportarten sind die Unfälle eigentlich nie durch die gesetzl. Versicherung abgedeckt, z.B. bei einem Tauchunfall muss man auch selber für die Behandlungskosten aufkommen.


----------



## pug304 (3. Oktober 2006)

Übernahme Bergungskosten Bergrettung auf deutschen Gebiet:

- nicht übernommen werden Kosten bei Bergung aus reiner Bergnot (also ohne Verletzung)

- bei einer Bergung mit medizinischer Versorgung werden alle Kosten durch die Krankenkasse übernommen. In der Regel erfolgt ein Transport in eine Klinik (dadurch wird auch der medizinische Part "dokumentiert"). Entfällt dieser Transport in die Klinik (zB verstauchter Knöchel verweigert die lokale Klinik und fährt auf eigenes Riskio heim) könnte das für Diskussion bei der Kostenübernahme sorgen.

Heute werden übrigens die Mehrzahl der Bergungen im Gebirge mit dem Helikopter ausgeführt - speziell im Winter. Wenn das jeder selbst zahlen müsste...

Im Ausland sieht das anderst aus, da die Krankenversicherung nur minimale Kosten übernimmt. Deswegen wird in der Regel ein Auslandskrankenschutz abgeschlossen. Da sollte man genau nachlesen, was versichert ist. Viele (speziell Ski-) Gebiete bieten eine pauschale Rettungsversicherung an, die man zB mit dem Liftpass bezahlt.

Darüber hinaus gibt es Zusatzschutz durch viele weitere Institutionen, zB wir Pfadfinderin schon erwähnte durch Mitgliedschaft im DAV oder im DRK etc.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ... also der kick bei der tunnelstrecke ist doch, dass es verboten ist und extrem lebensgefährlich....


Bist du schonmal dort gewesen und hast dir ein Bild von dem Weg machen können? (auch zu Fuß) . Oder ist wieder alles nur nachgeplappert?
Was hältst du von der Uina-Schlucht? Dort fahren ja, wie hier und im NAchbarthread zu lesen, auch LEute runter, die kaum 10m absteigen.  
Sind das Helden, zu deren Bergung man ohne Murren aufbricht?


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2006)

cool bleiben, Enrgy, ich bins mal runter gewandert, nur zu empfehlen! schöner weg. und dass es lebensgefährlich ist wirst du doch nach diesem fredtitel nicht abstreiten, oder?  
ich halte jeden weg lebensgefährlich, bei dem ein fahrfehler zum tod durch absturz führen kann! da reichen manchmal auch nur 20m felskante....

prinzipiell find ich alles steil abfallende enfach zu gefährlich, ich schiebe da auch gerne. ich fahre gerne knifflige wege, mein nächster alpen-x soll noch anspruchsvoller werden. aber ich überlege mir genau, ob ein sturz max. nen beinbruch hervorruft (fahren) oder ein ableben (schieben)....

auch wenn ich dann nicht den besonderen "kick" bekomme... aber ich weiss, es gibt halt leute, die stehen drauf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (3. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> back  to topic: also der kick bei der tunnelstrecke ist doch, dass es verboten ist und extrem lebensgefährlich. kein verständnis meinerseits, wenn da jemand fährt oder sich was tut. hatte ich noch nie, egal ob beim biken oder anderen extremen sachen....



das Leben ist immer lebensgefährlich...

ich bin die Strada auch schon mal gefahren und es ist klar: du darfst keinen Fehler machen... (davon abgesehen war es damals ein wunderschöner Spätherbstag mit genialer Kulisse)

von Kick oder extrem ist bei mir zumindest nicht die Rede, ich glaube wenn ich auf der Strasse rennradeln geh ist das bei weitem gefährlicher - weil da passieren laufend Sachen die ich nicht im Griff hab - kaum eine Ausfahrt wo ich nicht von Autofahrern übersehen oder geschnitten werde (meist auch mehr oder weniger vorhersehbar und daher bisher auch immer gut ausgegangen)
viele hier kommen rein vom Sport - vielleicht ist das das Problem?
ich geh jetzt rund ein 1/4 Jahrhdt. mit Respekt und Ehrfurcht ins Gebirge und hab wohl ne andere Einstellung...Berge sind kein Sportplatz

scheinbar sind sich die wenigsten bewusst daß eine Fortbewegung im Gebirge immer mit Risiken behaftet sind - das gilt genauso fürs Radeln
ob ich jetzt 10 und 1000m runterfall, die Konsequenzen sind fatal und meist endgültig, die Riskikobereitschaft ist dementsprechend weit herunterzuschrauben

mich wundert z.B daß am Tremalzo nicht mehr passiert oder hört man das nur nicht - da gehts nebendran fast genauso runter und die Idiotendichte ist gewaltig hoch...und keiner schreit nach Sperrung

die Kommentare hier find ich z.T. entlarvend
der genaue Unfallhergang ist nicht klar und hier wird wild spekuliert und gemutmasst - haltet doch bitte mal das M...


----------



## Snowwave (3. Oktober 2006)

Bin gerade über diesen thread gestolpert und auch über den schon geschlossenen bzgl. des todes des deutschen bikers. ich hab nämlich explizit nach nachrichten über diesen vorfall gesucht.....ich war leider mehr oder weniger dabei....

ich bin zutiefst erschüttert über die kommentare der leute die hier solchen blödsinn posten. RESPECT ist wohl ein Fremdwort für Euch??? keiner von euch hat eine ahnung wie gut oder schlecht der biker fahrtechnisch war. ob es sinn macht die "strada" zu fahren oder nicht bleibt dahingestellt. ich für meinen teil hab diese passage für immer abgehakt. werde sicher niemals mehr dort mit dem bike runterfahren. spaß/risiko stehen hier in keinem verhältnis. jedoch muß man jeden erwachsenen menschen soviel eigenverantwortung zusprechen, örtliche gegebenheiten und können richtig einzuschätzen und darauf basierend eine entscheidung zu treffen - in diesem fall ob fahren oder nicht. leider scheint in diesem speziellem fall jedoch auch eine art gruppendynamik ins spiel gekommen zu sein...es waren nämlich einige biker an zu diesem zeitpunkt auf der "strada" unterwegs. 

nun kurz dazu wie es wirklich war....vielleicht lernt ja jemand was daraus. passiert ist das ganze vor tunnel 30. der biker (weiß leider nicht mal seinen namen, geschweige sonst was) war alleine unterwegs. an diesem tag waren, wie zuvor schon erwähnt, mehrere biker auf der "strada" unterwegs. am einstieg haben wir (ich und mein kumpel) kurz ein paar worte mit ihm gewechselt. er meinte seine lampe wäre nicht stark genug und ob wir zusammen fahren können. wir einigten uns darauf das wir an den extrem dunklen tunnels aufeinander warten. das haben wir dann auch gemacht. 

zwischen tunnel 31 und 32 ist längeres, tunnelfreies stück  - da überholten wir eine gruppe deutscher wanderer. als wir gerade tunnel 32  erreichten und am tunneleingang abstiegen hörten wir plötzlich rufe hinter uns. die kamen von der wanderergruppe - sie meinten es sei jemand abgestürtzt und ob wir komplett dämlich wären nicht zusammen zu fahren (sie waren nämlich der meinung er gehört zu uns).

wir liefen ca. 300 m zurück und kamen zu der stelle an der der biker abgestürzt war. das bike lag noch am weg - von ihm war nichts zu sehen und es ging definitv mehr als 20 m senkrecht runter (eher 50-90 m). aufgrund des starken nebels konnte man auch nicht wirklich sehen wie weit es runter ging. auf unsere rufe reagierte niemand - von der wanderergruppe stieg jemand zurück zum rifugio auf und alarmierte die bergrettung. wir einigten uns mit den anderen wanderern gleichzeitig schnell abzusteigen und jemand im tal zu alarmieren - handys funktionierten nicht. als wir jedoch im tal ankamen (für meinen teil hatte ich genug vom fahren - ich stieg erst am ende des trails wieder auf mein bike) war die bergrettung offensichtlich schon informiert da diese mit einem jeep schon auf dem weg zur unglückstelle war. bis dahin wussten wir nicht ob der biker schwerverletzt oder tod ist. wie ich hier nun aus dem forum bzw. dem zeitungsbericht entnehmen musste ist er jedoch beim absturz ums leben gekommen. 

da weder wir noch die deutschen wanderer etwas gesehen oder gehört haben wird man höchstwahrscheinlich nie erfahren was passiert ist. 

ich apelliere an dieser stelle jedoch an den moderator dieses forums diesen thread zu schließen. schon alleine aus respekt vor dem verunglückten. mein beileid gilt dem toten biker und seinen angehörigen. ich hoffe dieses post bewegt vielleicht den einen oder anderen in zukunft mal nachzudenken bevor man in einen schwierigen trail einfährt - berge sind, wie nimmersatt gerade zuvor schon geschrieben hatte, kein spielplatz. und unfälle haben oft einen sehr tragischen und endgültigen ausgang. das sollte man sich einfach ab und zu mal bewusst machen......


----------



## reiner (3. Oktober 2006)

Spargel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, daß er beim Fahren dort durchaus auch Wanderer gefährdet, und es somit nicht allein seine Sache ist


Ein Zusammentreffen von Wanderer und Biker ist ja nicht automatisch gefährlich. Man kann (und muß) schon so fahren, daß andere dadurch nicht gefährdet werden. Natürlich kommt es trotzdem manchmal zu gefährlichen Begegnungen. Aber wenn bei beiden rüchsichtsvolles Verhalten vorausgegangen ist, kann man keinem vorwerfen, er gefährde grundsätzlich den anderen. 


Spargel schrieb:


> das Risiko betrifft allein schon deshalb nicht nur ihn allein, weil Helfer bei der Bergung natürlich immer mehr oder weniger gefährdet sind, aber auf jeden Fall belästigt werden (ist ja meist ihre Freizeit!)


Das Risiko bei einer Bergung ist doch vollkommen getrennt vom Risiko beim Befahren einer gefährlichen Strecke zu betrachten. Wenn sich jemand entscheidet zu fahren, dann geht er doch davon aus, dass er das packt und kein Unfall passiert, der eine Rettungsaktion nötig macht. Wenns dann trotzdem soweit kommt, dann kann man im nicht vorwerfen, dort gefahren zu sein. Ein Restrisiko ist halt immer da. Einzig klar erkennbare grobe Selbstüberschätzung oder unpassende Ausrüstung könnten als Argument dafür dienen.

Servus


----------



## bluemuc (4. Oktober 2006)

reiner schrieb:


> Meine Welt, was hier teilweise zu lesen ist, und das von Bikern.
> 
> Ob die Strecke gesperrt war oder nicht ist doch belanglos. Das bedeutet nur, dass er sich hier verbotenerweise mit dem Bike aufhielt, ist aber nicht die Ursache für den Unfall.
> 
> ...



Ich laste jedem Biker, der sich herausnimmt gesperrte Wege zu befahren um "sich sein Können zu beweisen", nicht nur eventuelle künftige Wegsperrungen an, sondern verurteile auch seinen Egoismus und seine Rücksichtlosigkeit gegenüber den Bikern, die sich dran halten und unseren Sport nicht weiter in Grenzen weisen lassen, schärfstens. Die Schlagzeilen und die Popularität, die ein solcher Unfall auf gesperrten Wegen hervorruft, dürften kaum hilfreich sein, das Mountainbiken akzeptabel zu halten. 

Die Forderung nach Möglichkeiten, seine extremen Bedürfnisse ausleben zu dürfen, sollte wenn schon nicht aus Rücksicht gegenüber Anderen möglich, spätestens vor gesetzlichen Verordnungen (zumal eines Gastlandes) ihre Grenzen finden. Denn da darf man es schlicht und einfach nicht mehr und das Risiko betrifft nicht nur denjenigen selbst, der sich darüber hinwegsetzt.


----------



## bluemuc (4. Oktober 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist eben auch einer der Vorteile beim DAV, da ist man im Falle eines Bergunfalles versichert, auch die Bergung ist mitdrin. Bei solchen Sportarten sind die Unfälle eigentlich nie durch die gesetzl. Versicherung abgedeckt, z.B. bei einem Tauchunfall muss man auch selber für die Behandlungskosten aufkommen.



Die DAV-Versicherung tritt (wie jede andere auch) nicht ein, wenn man gesperrte Wege fährt und dort verunglückt, wie in diesem Fall geschehen. 

Um die Berge- und Folgekosten bei Tauchunfällen aufzufangen, kann man sich genau wie beim Bergsport über die Verbände der Tauchsportorganisationen versichern. Auch hier gilt aber das Verantwortungsprinzip, sprich wer fahrlässig handelt, muss selbst bezahlen.


----------



## bluemuc (4. Oktober 2006)

reiner schrieb:


> Ein Zusammentreffen von Wanderer und Biker ist ja nicht automatisch gefährlich. Man kann (und muß) schon so fahren, daß andere dadurch nicht gefährdet werden. Natürlich kommt es trotzdem manchmal zu gefährlichen Begegnungen. Aber wenn bei beiden rüchsichtsvolles Verhalten vorausgegangen ist, kann man keinem vorwerfen, er gefährde grundsätzlich den anderen.
> Das Risiko bei einer Bergung ist doch vollkommen getrennt vom Risiko beim Befahren einer gefährlichen Strecke zu betrachten. Wenn sich jemand entscheidet zu fahren, dann geht er doch davon aus, dass er das packt und kein Unfall passiert, der eine Rettungsaktion nötig macht. Wenns dann trotzdem soweit kommt, dann kann man im nicht vorwerfen, dort gefahren zu sein. Ein Restrisiko ist halt immer da. Einzig klar erkennbare grobe Selbstüberschätzung oder unpassende Ausrüstung könnten als Argument dafür dienen.
> 
> Servus



Es gibt tausen Möglichkeiten, die Dinge so zu verdrehen, wie man sie gern hätte. Das macht sie aber dennoch nicht richtig. Gegen Regeln verstoßen heißt am Ende nichts anderes, als gegen Regeln verstoßen..... Ob das gesetzliche oder moralische sind, bleibt davon völlig unberührt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow_ö (4. Oktober 2006)

> Was hältst du von der Uina-Schlucht? Dort fahren ja, wie hier und im NAchbarthread zu lesen, auch LEute runter


naja, was dazu tippen?
Stimmt grundsätzlich! 
ABER, zwar gibts dort noch weniger Spielraum für Fehler (Weg schmäler), jedoch ist an allen schwierigeren Stellen seitlich ein Geländer, durch das man nicht durchkommt! Und auf nem Trail draufbleiben sollte für einen MTBiker drinnen sein, sonst kollidiert man doch auch mit Bäumen abseits der nicht ausgesetzten Strecken.
An der Galerie de ... sind (wie schon öfters erwähnt) die roh gezimmerten, steilen, feuchten, niedrigen, unbeleuchteten Tunnel und die Gitter oben und unten. Alleine das Reinkommen ist also nicht so leicht. Später am Weg kann auch von durchgehendem Fahren (Tunnel) keine Rede sein. 

*DAV Versicherung tritt nicht ein, wenn gesperrte ...*

Sicher, dass das befahren gesperrter Wege von der DVA-Versicherung ausgenommen ist?
Wie sieht denn da die Bergung von Variantenfahrern oder Schitourengehern aus?
Oder auch Wanderern, die verunglücken ja auch zum Teil nicht in der Nähe von Wanderwegen?
Ausnahme würde mich wundern, außerdem hab ich doch genau wegen der Bergung die Mitglieschaft beim ÖAV.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Oktober 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:


> Um die Berge- und Folgekosten bei Tauchunfällen aufzufangen, kann man sich genau wie beim Bergsport über die Verbände der Tauchsportorganisationen versichern. Auch hier gilt aber das Verantwortungsprinzip, sprich wer fahrlässig handelt, muss selbst bezahlen.



Das ist so definitiv nicht richtig! Wenn ich beim Tauchen mit normaler Preßluft auf 60m tauche und danach einen Tauchunfall habe, wird die Druckkammerbehandlung sehrwohl von z.B. der DAN-Versicherung gezahlt. Die normale Krankenversicherung zahlt nicht! (Wahrscheinlich ist das bei denen schon fahrlässig, überhaupt zu tauchen). Es kann beim Tauchen auch kein Mensch kontrollieren, ob ich z.B. zu schnell auftauche, was falsch und somit grob fahrlässig. Wenn ich mich betrinke, ist das auch grob fahrlässig. Ich bekomme zwar dann von den meisten privaten Krankenversicherungen kein Krankengeld, aber die Behandlungskosten werden schon erstattet.

In den Versicherungsbedingungen des DAV steht drin, dass man "unfreiwillig" in Not geraten muss, nichts von "grob fahrlässig". Außerdem muss nicht jeder gesperrte Weg Fahrlässigkeit bedeuten (siehe Wegsperrungen am Gardasee). Wenn das so wäre, dann würden ja die meisten Unfallverursacher ihres Lebens nicht mehr froh!


----------



## bluemuc (4. Oktober 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist so definitiv nicht richtig! Wenn ich beim Tauchen mit normaler Preßluft auf 60m tauche und danach einen Tauchunfall habe, wird die Druckkammerbehandlung sehrwohl von z.B. der DAN-Versicherung gezahlt.


 ??? Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen wollen. Kannst Du mir bitte, sagen wo das steht?? Die bekannte Tiefengrenze für Sporttaucher ist damit weit überschritten und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass DAN sich in einem solchen Fall nicht das Geld zurückholen möchte, das zunächst mal verauslagt wird, damit die Druckkammer in Betrieb gesetzt wird. Die Befragung zum Hergang des Unfalls dürfte meines Erachtens recht konkret ausfallen.



			
				Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Die normale Krankenversicherung zahlt nicht! (Wahrscheinlich ist das bei denen schon fahrlässig, überhaupt zu tauchen).





			
				Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann beim Tauchen auch kein Mensch kontrollieren, ob ich z.B. zu schnell auftauche, was falsch und somit grob fahrlässig.


Mal davon ausgehend, dass Du mit Computer tauchst, kann man das natürlich. Ohne Computer kann man das medizinisch. Wobei sicher im Einzelfall entschieden werden müsste, inwieweit dieses fahrlässig oder einfach unfallbegleitend war.



			
				Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich betrinke, ist das auch grob fahrlässig. Ich bekomme zwar dann von den meisten privaten Krankenversicherungen kein Krankengeld, aber die Behandlungskosten werden schon erstattet.


Das beziehst Du jetzt nicht auf Tauchen oder Biken, oder???? 




			
				Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> In den Versicherungsbedingungen des DAV steht drin, dass man "unfreiwillig" in Not geraten muss, nichts von "grob fahrlässig".


Im Fall, der diesen unseligen Thread ausgelöst hat, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Versicherung hier "unfreiwillig in Not geraten sein" sehen wird.... 



			
				Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem muss nicht jeder gesperrte Weg Fahrlässigkeit bedeuten (siehe Wegsperrungen am Gardasee).Wenn das so wäre, dann würden ja die meisten Unfallverursacher ihres Lebens nicht mehr froh!



Ich würde es im Fall des Falles nicht drauf anlegen wollen, meinem Versicherer das so zu erklären....


----------



## Catsoft (4. Oktober 2006)

Mein Respekt vor dem toten Biker hält sich arg in Grenzen. So "tragisch"* sein Tod für seine Angehörigen auch sein mag, wegen solcher Leute werden immer mehr Wege geschlossen und Verordnungen gegen Biker erlassen. Ich war an diesem Tag auch oben am Papa und bin NICHT die Galerien hinab gefahren, weil es Verboten ist, nicht weil ich es mir nicht zutrauen würden.  Wir Biker haben schon genug Probleme mit Verboten, da muss man nicht noch weitere Provozieren. Mir fällt es wirklich schwer diese Strecke nicht zu fahren, aber ich habe das Verbot respektiert. Andere haben sich "tunnelfein" gemacht.  Vor diesen Leuten soll ich Respekt empfinden?

* Ist es tragisch wenn auch einen anerkannt extrem gefährlichen Abfahrt ein (vorhersehbares) Unglück geschieht?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Oktober 2006)

@ blue:
obwohl es nicht hierhergehört: Der Tauchcomputer speicher nur Dauer und Tiefe des Tauchganges, aber kein Profil (es gibt jedoch welche, die das tun). Die Art des Computers ist aber nirgends Vorschrift. Außerdem: Auf den Malediven ist die Grenze 30m, in Ägypten 40. Ist es nun in auf den Malediven fahrlässig, was in Ägypten erlaubt ist? 40m Tiefe sagen die Verbände wie PADI oder CMAS. In Cuba z.B. gibt es sowas garnicht, da tauchen die Guides mit den Anfängern (5TG) schon auf 48m. Die sind dann nicht versichert? Wie verhält es sich, wenn ich z.B. in Ägypten im Sommer nur 1l Wasser trinke? 
Und: ist es am Gardasee dann fahrlässig, z.B. die Pianaura-Trails zu fahren (weil gesperrt) aber Sentr. 117 + 101 (wesentlich schwieriger) nicht, weil offizieller Weg? So kann man einfach nicht argumentieren, weil es keinen Sinn macht, das dann an grober Fahrlässigkeit aufzuhängen. Und wie gesagt, in den Versicherungsbedingungen steht absolut nichts drüber drin. 
Und dem armen, verunglückten Menschen zu unterstellen, er sei da "freiwillig" runtergesprungen, ist schon bißl arg weit hergeholt, auch wenn ich Deine Argumentation nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## reiner (4. Oktober 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:


> Ich laste jedem Biker, der sich herausnimmt gesperrte Wege zu befahren um "sich sein Können zu beweisen", nicht nur eventuelle künftige Wegsperrungen an, sondern verurteile auch seinen Egoismus und seine Rücksichtlosigkeit gegenüber den Bikern, die sich dran halten und unseren Sport nicht weiter in Grenzen weisen lassen, schärfstens.


Das mit Egoismus und Rücksichtlosigkeit ist schon a bisserl weit hergeholt, denn die anderen haben keinen Nachteil davon. Das ist wie wenn ich heimlich bei rot über die Straße gehe, wo andere immer nur bei grün gehen. Und das Argument, dass bei Nichtbeachtung bestehender Verbote leichter neue Verbote ausgesprochen werden ist reines Wunschdenken. Oder gibts da eine Vereinbarung? Fahrverbote werden dort ausgesprochen, wo Biker als störend empfunden werden. Da hilft es am meisten, wenn wir uns so verhalten, dass wir nicht als störend empfunden werden. Nicht nur aber vor allen Dingen auf noch erlaubten Wegen.


			
				bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Regeln verstoßen heißt am Ende nichts anderes, als gegen Regeln verstoßen


Das stimme ich dir voll zu. Hat aber nichts damit zu tun, warum der Unfall passiert ist. 

Servus


----------



## dertutnix (4. Oktober 2006)

interessante und sehr vielschichtige diskussion ...

mein mitgegühl den angehörigen!


----------



## yellow_ö (4. Oktober 2006)

> mein mitgegühl den angehörigen!


dem schließe ich mich an,
nach dazu wo zu befürchten ist, dass die erst jetzt aber dafür direkt damit konfrontiert werden, die werden nämlich da unten mit dabei sein.
Warum?
Nun, mit ner Bikeurlaubsgruppe war der Verstorbene nicht unterwegs, denn dann wären noch welche dabeigewesen.
Also fährt er alleine (Familie war nicht stark genug für die Tour, sind keine Radfahrer, ...).

Infos hatte er keine dabei (Zettel mit Name + Unterkunft), wenn er nicht Pasubio gesagt, oder seine Uralubsbegleiter (Famile) sich das nicht gemerkt haben, sie aber in der unmittelbaren Umgebung des Gardasees logieren (was absolut Sinn machen würde), dann konnten sie damals am Abend höchstens die Abgängigkeit melden.
Wie lange wird es wohl dauern, bis sich die Behörden am Pasubio und die vom Gardasee zusammenfinden? 
N paar Tage?
Und die ganze Zeit weiß/fürchtet man, dass was bedeutend schiefgegangen ist.
 

Neben anderen Kritikpunkten: Zettel mit Name, Unterkunft, Ort in die Geldtasche ist keine schlechte Idee, besonders in nem anderen Land mit anderer Sprache. Was, wenn einen jemand einen bei Zu- oder Abfahrt mitm Auto abräumt?


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2006)

zur info

coffee


----------



## joanaXL (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
wenn die Wanderer die den Notruf ausgelöst haben oder andere die etwas sinnvolles zur Aufklärung dieses Unfalls beitragen können, hier noch mitlesen, dann bitte ich Sie mir ein Mail zur Kontaktaufnahme zu senden! 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_hopper (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
Ich war letzte Woche am Pasubio. Ja, ich habe mich über das Verbot hinweggesetzt und bin durch die Tunnels gefahren und nein, ich habe mein Leben nicht riskiert. Ich bin viel gefahren habe aber mein Bike an schwierigen und unübersichtlichen Stellen geschoben. 
Ich wohne im Wallis in den Bergen und bei uns sterben jedes Jahr leider mehrere Skifahrer und Wanderer weil sie abstürzen, die Piste verlassen, sich verirren usw. Es käme aber niemandenin den Sinn die Skipisten oder Wanderwege deshalb zu sperren, weil ein Urlauber verunglückt ist.

Weshalb das Verbot da ist habe ich mich auch gefragt. Ich habe auf die Wanderer und die Tunnels getippt. In der Vor- Nachsaison sehe ich nicht wirklich ein Problem wenn die Ausrüstung (Lampe, Schuhwerk usw.), die Kondition, das technische Können und der Mut zum Absteigen stimmen.
Ein Unfall passiert und ein Mensch stirbt. Es ist schwierig zu begreifen, dass man die Ursache nicht immer herausfindet. Manchmal ist niemand schuld, manchmal ist jemand (oft der verunglückte selber) verursacher des Unglücks.
In den Bergen ist es einfach gefährlich, man ist auf sich selber gestellt und man kann nicht mal eben jemanden zu Hilfe rufen.
Wenn dann noch ein kurzer Moment der Unaufmerksamkeit oder ein technisches Versagen dazukommt sind die Folgen oft katastrophal. Das kann an anderen Stellen aber auch passieren.
Mir tun die Hinterbliebenen Leid. Was genau passiert ist, werden sie wohl nie erfahren. Das ist schlimm für sie. Sie haben einen geliebten Angehörigen verloren und wissen nicht warum.
Ich für mich würde die Strecke zur rechten Zeit mit guter Ausrüstung aber wieder befahren. Nur dass ich das nächste Mal nach Tunnel 30 noch besser aufpassen werde.

H_h


----------



## yellow_ö (27. Oktober 2006)

Seit joana ihren Beitrag gepostet hat, 
warte ich auf so eine Meldung
(eigentlich auf eine noch unsensiblere)

hassu gewonnen, Bravo


----------



## Enduro (28. Oktober 2006)

das ist ja wirklich toll happy_hopper, nein es genügt nicht das du unbedingt da runter fahren musst, nein du musst das auch noch da posten. Hoffentlich hast du das auch in der ganzen Region am Gardasee allen gesagt! Das ist wirklich die beste Werbun die du machen kannst. Hoffentlich bist du auch alle anderen Trails die mit Verboten belegt sind gefahren. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr wieder an den Gardasee fahre und noch mehr Trails gesperrt sind und sich noch mehr Leute mir gegenüber unfreundlich zeigen und generell die Biker nicht beliebt sind, lasse ich Dir gerne ein Dankesmail zukommen.

Bravo nur weiter so - was mich besonders freut, ist das du auch aus der Schweiz kommst


----------



## dre (28. Oktober 2006)

Oh du Held. Ganz toll.













Happy_hopper schrieb:


> ... Manchmal ist niemand schuld, ...H_h


Falsch, so leid es mir für dich tut. Das gilt nur für Erdenbürger, die nur bis zu ihrer Nasenspitze und/oder nur an sich denken.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Oktober 2006)

Ein bisschen selbstgerecht, oder?! Seid ihr noch nie im Straßenverkehr zu schnell gefahren, habt noch nie ein kleines Bierchen getrunken und euch dann ans Steuer gesetzt? Und damit euch und andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdet? 
Ich bin den Pasubio im Jahr 2000 gefahren, sehe die Gefährdung für mich exakt so wie Happy_hopper. Es gibt mit Sicherheit wesentlich gefährlichere, offene(!) Bikestrecken. 
Der Pasubio ist nicht mit Bike-Verbot belegt, weil dort so viele Biker verunglückt sind, sondern weil es die SAT so wollte. Die Wege sind eng und vor allem an Wochenenden kommen sehr viele Wanderer von unten hoch. Das war das Problem.
Den Pasubio zu fahren, halte ich im Moment auch für nicht so glücklich aufgrund der Traildiskussionen am Gardasee. Es geht hier doch nicht darum, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen. Denn wer von uns verhält sich schon immer absolut regelkonform? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Enduro (28. Oktober 2006)

@Stefan_SIT
nein das hat nichts mit selbstgerecht zu tun. Es hat auch nichts mit gefährlicher Piste zu tun - Du hast völlig recht es gibt gefährlichere Pisten die offen sind. Was er fahren will muss letztendlich jeder selber wissen.
Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe und absolut daneben finde ist, dass wohl zumindest allen die sich hier im Forum aufhalten die Situation am Gardasee bezüglich biken angespannt ist. 
Dass es dann trotzdem Leute gibt die sich über die Verbote hinwegsetzen und dann erst noch an einem Ort, an dem erst vor kurzem ein tragisches Unglück ereignet hat - und dies sogar noch im Forum loswerden müssen ist in meinen Augen entweder einfach blöd oder egoistisch.
Auf jeden Fall müssen wir uns schlussendlich nicht wundern, wenn dann die Öffentlichkeit entsprechend reagiert.
Das ist es was mich stört!


----------



## eDw (6. November 2006)

Hi,
hab eben erst in der BIKE 12/06 Seite 8 von dem Unfal erfahren.
Zumindest bezieht Bike Stellung und bittet eindruecklich die Strecke nicht zu befahren.

Ich weiss wie es den Angehoerigen und Freunden geht. Ich hab '97 einen Freund dort verlohren. Das Unglueck war ziemlich das selbe. Rad lag noch oben. Er war mit zwei Freunden dort unterwegs.

Ich wuerde die Strecke nicht fahren, weil ich das Verbotsschild respektieren wuerde.

Trotzdem faende ich es besser, keine Verbotsschilder aufzustellen, sondern das jeden Biker selbst entscheiden zu lassen.

Ich gehe auch auf Skitouren und da ist die Diskussion die selbe. 

Ein Restrisiko bleibt vor allem im Gebirge und Jeder von uns mus die Grenzen fuer sich selbst festlegen.

Peter Geyer ist Berg- und Skifuehrer und auch in der Ausbildung dieser beschaeftigt. Er hat sich viel mit dem Thema Risikomanagement beschaeftigt und von Ihm stammt ein kluger Satz:
_Das Optimum an Sicherheit ist nicht das Maximum an Sicherheit_

Gruss
eDw


----------



## sushy (6. November 2006)

Ich war am letzten Donnerstag am Pasubio. Wir haben das Verbot respektiert und uns nur ein StÃ¼ck des Gelleriewegs zu FuÃ angesehn. Wir werden den Weg sicherlich mal komplett zu FuÃ erwandern. Ich finde es auch schade, dass es nÃ¶tig ist solche Verbote auszusprechen, aber wenn sie da sind, dann solltem man sie auch einhalten. Besser fÃ¤nde ich es, wenn es einfach so wie in der Uina Schlucht gehandhabt wÃ¼rde. Ein Hinweisschild auf die Gefahr und die Aufforderung das Bike zu schieben. Wir hÃ¤tten den Weg gerne runter geschoben, aber bei den Verbotsschildern, der Barrikade und den angedrohten 250â¬ Strafe ham wirs dann eben gelassen.


----------



## rasinini (11. November 2006)

Mir persönlich wär's lieber es gäbe dort kein Bikeverbot. Und vor allem kein Schiebeverbot! An den kritischen Stellen (das sind nicht allzuviele) würde ich eh freiwillig schieben. Der größte Teil der Strada delle Gallerie ist meiner Meinung nach bei entsprechender Vorsicht ganz gut fahrbar. Und wenn dort wirklich mal sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs sind, dann wird eben freiwillig noch mehr geschoben! Das ist doch woanders genauso.

Der Schrofenpass z.B. ist abwärts in Richtung Oberstdorf mindestens genauso gefährlich, dort geht's doch auch ohne Verbote. Auch in der schweizer Uina-Schlucht klappt's doch wunderbar.
Ich bin schon der Meinung, daß es die Italiener mit ihren Bikeverboten gerne mal übertreiben. Vor allem das Schiebeverbot in der Gallerie scheint mir einmalig zu sein.

Es kommt doch auch (leider) immer wieder mal vor, daß ein Bergsteiger irgendwo abstürzt. Wird dann gleich der ganze Berg verboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (11. November 2006)

...und wenn hier einige meinen noch so gut fahren zu können und quasi mit dem Bike aus dem Leibe ihrer Mutter gerutscht zu sein, es gibt einfach Tage da geht gar nix, du findest keine Linie und meinst die Räder mit Wasser aufgepumpt zu haben. Dumm ist es nur dann, wenn man eben genau dann im Urlaub ist und meint man müsse es ja jetzt durchziehen weil man eben gerade mal an Ort und Stelle ist und dieses jetzt meint auskosten zu müssen. Tragisch, aber hätte mir genauso gehen können... JEDER der sich diese Situation vor Augen führt und ernsthaft hinterfragt, hätte wahrscheinlich genauso gehandelt und hätte ebenso versucht den Trail zu Ende zu fahren....


----------



## Florian (11. November 2006)

Also ich war da ja noch nie, aber bei dem oben schonmal angesprochenen Artikel in der Bike (12/06 S. 8) stößt mir das zugehörige Bild schon auf: Während im Text klar gegen das Befahren der Strecke Stellung bezogen wird, zeigt das Bild sehr deutlich einen Biker auf einer ebensolchen Ausgesetzten Stelle (Ob es wirklich am Pasubio ist kann ich net erkennen).
Ziemlich wiedersprüchlich, finde ich!


----------



## jemand halt (2. Mai 2007)

so hallo erst mal.
ich kannte den biker. er war früher so gut wie mein zweiter vater. 
ich versteh nicht wie ihr bei solch einer traurigen situation so hart sein könnt. dieser mensch war ein wundervoller mensch... ich habe ihn sehr gemocht. und er fehlt mir und allen anderen sehr ... ich möchte euch mein leid erzählen. es war schrecklich als ich die nachricht bekam dass ein so wundervoller mensch von uns gegangen ist. ich musste weinen.. es war die schrecklichste zeit in meinem leben und in dem leben der angehörigen. er fehlt uns allen total. wir wissen nicht wie wir es ohne ihn aushalten sollen. an seiner beerdigung musste ich mich beherrschen dass ich nicht weine aber ich konnte nicht anders. als ich seine familie in den arm nahm, war alles vorbei. ich musste rotz und wasser heulen. aber das können sich einige von euch garnicht vorstellen. stellt euch mal vor es sterben angehörige von euch. würdet ihr euch freuen so etwas zu schreiben wie einige es von euch tun??? bestimmt nicht. es ist passiert. er dachte wahrscheinlich einfach dass gott schon bei ihm sein wird und auf ihn aufpasst. jeder muss einmal sterben und es war schrecklich dass er es auf diese art musste. ich finde es einfach nur traurig, dass es leute gibt die keine gefühle zeigen können. wenn ihr das ganze für falsch von diesem mann haltet warum müsst ihr es dann breit geben und könnt es nicht einfach für euch behalten? findet ihr das den angehörigen gegenüber richtig??  
diese können anderes gebrauchen als euer "mitleid"... ich hoffe ihr versteht mich wenigstens ein bisschen. an alle anderen die den unfall schlimm fanden und der sie auch bewegt hat ein dankeschön für euer statement.. falls fragn sind schreibt mir am besten ne email. grüße vom jemand halt


----------



## Korgano (3. Mai 2007)

Die ingnoranten "selber Schuld" Spießer sollte man am besten nicht beachten, viel zu sagen haben die sowieso nicht.


----------



## sushy (3. Mai 2007)

Ich habe auch schon mir sehr nahe stehende Personen verloren und weiß, wie schlimm das ist. Aber darum ging es hier ja auch gar nicht. 
Wenn jemand in den Bergen verunglückt gibt es hinterher immer diese Diskussionen. Das ist im Winter bei Lawinenunglücken nicht anders.


----------



## Didi123 (3. Mai 2007)

jemand halt schrieb:


> ...wenn ihr das ganze für falsch von diesem mann haltet warum müsst ihr es dann breit geben und könnt es nicht einfach für euch behalten?


Damit auf er Galleria nicht nochmal jemand mit dem Bike abstürzt - wenigstens kein IBC-Mitglied!


jemand halt schrieb:


> findet ihr das den angehörigen gegenüber richtig??


Es ist nicht unbedingt davon auszugehen, dass Angehörige hier mitlesen.
Falls doch - kaum ein Statement dürfte persönlich gemeint sein, weil keiner/kaum einer den Verunglückten gekannt hat.
Außerdem ist das hier ein Diskussionsforum. 
Es lebt davon, dass diskutiert wird - worüber auch immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (3. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> wenigstens kein IBC-Mitglied!
> 
> Es ist nicht unbedingt davon auszugehen, dass Angehörige hier mitlesen.



A****loch


----------



## Didi123 (3. Mai 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> A****loch



 

Hast mich wohl falsch verstanden...


----------



## ilex (3. Mai 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hast mich wohl falsch verstanden...



also nicht dahingehend, daß Warnungen und Hinweise für eine bestimmte Route wiederum nur Forumsleser erreichen und diese auch hoffentlich umsetzen. Angehörige werden überall nach den Umständen des Unerklärbaren suchen. Das sollte nichts ändern müssen an dem was ich zu dem Unfall schreibe. Ansonsten mal Gedanken machen, wie vielen unerklärbaren Zufällen das eigene (noch) Dasein bisher beschert ist.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (4. Mai 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> Das sollte nichts ändern müssen an dem was ich zu dem Unfall schreibe.



das wird ja immer besser - bislang hast Du zu dem Unfall genau das eine folgende Wort geschrieben:


ilex schrieb:


> A****loch



der Fred ist vollkommen abgedreht und sollte schleunigst geschlossen werden


----------



## Bierfahrer (7. Mai 2007)

Guten Flug!


----------



## Cook (7. Mai 2007)

Die Diskussion halte ich für beschämend.
Es geht hier nicht um einen harmlosen Ausrutscher, sondern um Tod.
Deshalb gehört die "selber Schuld" oder gar "Selbstmord" - Argumentation rein gar nicht hierher.


----------



## Bierfahrer (8. Mai 2007)

Also Mitleid ist hier wirklich fehl am Platze - Biken ist an dieser Stelle nicht umsonst verboten!


----------



## Bierfahrer (8. Mai 2007)

Mann sollte auch mal den Moser zensieren!


----------



## ilex (8. Mai 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Also Mitleid ist hier wirklich fehl am Platze - Biken ist an dieser Stelle nicht umsonst verboten!



daß die Galleria für Bikes gesperrt ist hat einen anderen Grund als du vermutest. Erklären brauch ich dir das nicht, denn um Solches nachzuvollziehen hast du eindrucksvoll bewiesen weder den Verstand noch die menschliche Dimension zu besitzen. Deshalb Mitleid für dich zu empfinden wäre fehl am Platz, offensichtlich leidest du ja unter diesem Zustand nicht.


----------



## eDw (9. Mai 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Mann sollte auch mal den Moser zensieren!



Warum? In meinem steht ganz klar drin, dass Biken da nicht erlaubt ist.

@ilex
Ich wuesste schon gerne warum Biken da verboten ist, wenn nicht aus Gruenden der Gefaehrlichkeit.

Danke + Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierfahrer (9. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht irr ich mich ja auch - gibt der Moser nicht den Tipp es im Herbst zu probieren - da zu dieser Jahreszeit weniger Kontrollen statt finden!


----------



## Bierfahrer (9. Mai 2007)

In den Tunnels hat man zu Fuss schon Schwiergikeiten - also bitteschön was haben hier Fahrräder verloren?

Leider wird es halt durch diesen Absturz viele Nachahmer geben - weil das die Sache ja erst Interresant macht!


----------



## Bierfahrer (9. Mai 2007)

Mitleid habe ich mit den Leuten die bei solchen Rettungsversuchen ihr Leben lassen!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> In den Tunnels hat man zu Fuss schon Schwiergikeiten - also bitteschön was haben hier Fahrräder verloren?
> 
> Leider wird es halt durch diesen Absturz viele Nachahmer geben - weil das die Sache ja erst Interresant macht!



Man sieht, hier spricht der Fachmann...


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2007)

Herr Enrgy, don`t feed the troll, besonders wenn dieser beim Bierausfahren offensichtlich ein paar Pittermännchen zu viel auf den Kopf bekommen hat.

Könnte vielleicht einer der Moderatoren hier das Licht ausmachen?


----------



## ilex (9. Mai 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Ich wuesste schon gerne warum Biken da verboten ist, wenn nicht aus Gruenden der Gefaehrlichkeit.



der Pasubio war eine der fürchterlichsten Menschenmühlen des ersten Weltkrieges, praktisch jede Familie aus dem Tal hatte dort einen oder mehrere ihrer Angehörigen verloren. Vor zehn Jahren war die Einfahrt noch nicht gesperrt, damals war lediglich durch eine Tafel angemahnt sich dem Ort in diesem Gedenken zu nähern. Irgendwann sah man den Charakter dieser Gedenkstätte durch den einer Sportstätte abgelöst. Ich denke man sollte das respektieren, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin daß genau dies die denkbar beste Entwicklung für alte Schlachtfelder ist.        

ein vielzitierte Text  

"Wie viel Wasser braucht doch ein Gärtner, um auch nur ein kleines Stück Erde richtig zu durchfeuchten, und wie wenig vom kostbarsten Saft, vom Blut verströmt so ein armer, zu Tode verwundeter Menschenkörper. Könnten wir jedoch die Schlachtfelder des ersten Weltkrieges überfliegen, um einige Quadratmeter zu entdecken, die wirlich mit But getränkt, die wahrhaftig mit Gefallenen mehrfach überdeckt gewesen waren, wir würden diese Stelle...auf dem Pasubio finden...eine Menschenmühle war das, in der eine Kompanie nach der anderen zermalmt und zerfetzt wurde, als es galt die "Platte" zu erobern, als es galt die "Platte" zu halten...Pasubio, der Berg der zehntausend Toten, die Stelle der gewaltigsten Sprengungen des Ersten Weltkriegs...der Pasubio ist ein Ort der Läuterung. Er schenkt den Blick ins Grenzenlose, in den Abgrund des Todes, ins Geheimnis des Himmels, in die Macht und Ohnmacht des Menschen. Seltsam: Dieser Berg war nie ein Berg des Hasses, war nie ein Berg der Rache."
(Robert Skorpil, ein Mann der durch diese Hölle ging)


----------



## eDw (10. Mai 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> der Pasubio war eine der fürchterlichsten Menschenmühlen des ersten Weltkrieges, praktisch jede Familie aus dem Tal hatte dort einen oder mehrere ihrer Angehörigen verloren. Vor zehn Jahren war die Einfahrt noch nicht gesperrt, damals war lediglich durch eine Tafel angemahnt sich dem Ort in diesem Gedenken zu nähern. Irgendwann sah man den Charakter dieser Gedenkstätte durch den einer Sportstätte abgelöst. Ich denke man sollte das respektieren, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin daß genau dies die denkbar beste Entwicklung für alte Schlachtfelder ist.



Danke fuer die Erklaerung. Das ist einleuchtent. Den Text kannte ich.
Wie gesagt habe ich vor genau 10 Jahren auch einen guten Freund beim Biken am Pasubio verloren. Deshalb ist die Gallerie 52 mit dem Bike fuer mich tabu und ich werde das Verbotsschild achten.

Eine Frage vielleicht noch an das allwissende Auditorium: Seht Ihr die Moeglichkeit, dass diese Strecke vielleicht mal in naher oder ferner Zukunft abgesichert, hergerichtet und fuer Biker frei gegeben wird? Ich weiss, der Vergleich hingt, aber die Ponale war ja auch lange gesperrt.


----------



## yellow_ö (10. Mai 2007)

eigentlich wollt ich ja nach post # 52 von joanaXL hier gar nichts mehr tippen, mal abgesehen von meiner leider schon vorher abzusehenden Antwort auf die ersten total überflüssigen Kommentare nach ihren Post ...

Frage nach Absicherung: NEIN !
(der Vergleich mit der Ponale passt nicht, denn die war ja schon, als Straße gebaut, von Anfang an "abgesichert")

am besten Du fährst dort einfach mal hin und wanderst den Weg rauf, um einen eigenen Eindruck zu bekommen, ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen, das zieht sich.
(für was anderes ist er eh nicht gut. Wer in die Gegend fährt um dann dort radzufahren, der/die sollte doch besser den Donauradweg nehmen. Ist immerhin aspaltiert und auch schöne Blicke, bikemäßig auch gleich lohnend)


----------



## Korgano (10. Mai 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Also Mitleid ist hier wirklich fehl am Platze - Biken ist an dieser Stelle nicht umsonst verboten!



Kennst du Raucher? Oder Leute die Alkohol tinken? Wenn die irgendwann mal als mögliche Folge davon sterben sollten, wirst du den Angehörigen wohl auch einfach nur mit "selbst Schuld" begegnen. Aber nein... Zigaretten und Alkohol sind ja erlaubt, also kann man da ja ruhig Mitleid empfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierfahrer (10. Mai 2007)

also jetzt untertreibst du aber am Blutberg sind alleine 500000 Österreicher gefallen. Man sollte den ganzen Berg als Kriegsgräberdenkstelle ansehen und sich dementsprechend verhalten!


----------



## eDw (11. Mai 2007)

...also ich moechte der Sache jetzt doch etwas naeher auf den Grund gehen. Wenn es geht aber sachlich.

Nehmen wir an ein guten Freund von uns kommt im Strassenverkehr ums leben. Er hat einem Auto die Vorfahrt genommen.

Wie wuerden da die Gefuehle aussehen? Ich glaube da wuerde auch keiner von selbst Schuld sprechen oder?


----------



## Korgano (11. Mai 2007)

Jeder trägt bei allem was er macht selber die Verantwortung. Insofern ist auch jeder "selbst Schuld", auch wenn er stirbt. Was denn Strassenverkehr angeht: Jeder weiß, dass im Strassenverkehr auch mal Unfälle passieren. Und jedem steht es frei am Strassenverkehr teilzunehmen. OK vielleicht ist das ein wenig übertrieben.
Aber die Leute, die dem Verunglückten "selber Schuld" ankreiden, sprechen nur aus, was sowieso klar ist. Wer soll denn sonst Schuld sein? Aber helfen tun diese Schlaubberger niemadem. Sondern sind eher rücksichtslos und nutzen die Situation aus, um zu propagieren, dass man sich gefälligst an Verbote halten solle, ob sinnvoll oder nicht. Und das diese Leute Eiskalt sind, zeigt sich daran, dass Sie ihr Mitgefühl den Angehöhrigen gegenüber davon abhängig machen, ob jemand "selbst Schuld" ist oder nicht. Dabei können die Angehörigen ja auch nichts dafür, dass der Mann einen verbotenen Weg gefahren ist.


----------



## Argon (11. Mai 2007)

Natürlich ist dieser Unfall tragisch, natürlich Beileid den Angehörigen, auch wenn vielleicht Leichtsinn und Selbstüberschätzung mit von der Partie waren.

Sorry, aber ich finde daß all diejenigen, die jetzt den Stab über dem unglückseeligen Biker brechen vom Mountainbiken nichts verstehen.

Kein Bergsteiger käme auf die Idee über einen abgestürzten Bergkameraden Hohn auszuschütten und ihn für irgend ein vermeitlich schlechtes Image des Sports verantwortlich zu machen. 
In manchen Jahren kommen 50 Leute in einem Sommer am Mont Blanc ums Leben. Niemand käme auf den Gedanken die Alpen für Bergsteiger verbieten zu wollen. Wieso werden Wege für Biker einfach gesperrt und für Fußlatscher nicht?  Das ist eine Schweinerei!!!

Jeder muss selbst sein Gehirn einschalten und seine Grenzen und die Gefahren einschätzen. *Eigenverantwortung *heißt das Stichwort. Das man auch Rücksicht auf andere nimmt versteht sich von selbst.   
Anscheinend denken viele, die sich ein Fahrrad mit 26" Reifen und Federgabel gekauft haben, sie sind jetzt Mountainbiker. Genauso könnte ich behaupten,  ich bin Reinhold Messner, weil ich mir gerade Steigeisen, Karabiner und Seil gekauft habe. Wenn jemand nicht sicher auf S3 -S4 Niveau fährt, hat er eigentlich auf solchen Wegen nichts verloren. 

Die Fahrtechnik-Niveaus der Biker klaffen eben extrem auseinander. Was für den einen eine Suizidaktion ist, ist für einen anderen was zum Warmfahren. Respektiert und toleriert einfach, das es Leute gibt die andere Grenzen haben als ihr. 
Von Toleranz lebt auch (oder) gerade unser Sport!   

Open Trails!


----------



## techstar (12. Mai 2007)

wenn jemand einen geschätzten nahestehenden menschen verliert, ist trauer ganz normal - unabhängig davon, wie derjenige ums leben kam.

aber: das ganze hat überhaupt nichts mit dem pasubio zu tun. es gibt in der gardaseeregion etliche viel schwerere und ebenso ausgesetzte wege. 
das fahrverbot begründet sich hauptsächlich durch die tatsache, dass in der saison tausende wanderer - darunter viele schulklassen - diesen geschichtsträchtigen ort besuchen. mit bikern und wanderern auf diesem schmalen weg wären konflikte vorprogrammiert. die biker würden überholen wollen und die fußgänger müssten ständig platz machen. warum ist wohl in den meisten fußgängerzonen biken tagsüber veboten, na?

und leute, wer den weg zu fuß schon zu schwer findet, der hat nie richtig laufen gelernt oder hat flip-flops an.  
naja, leider geht der trend dort hin: alle wollen ein schnelles abenteuer, ohne sich groß vorzubereiten. früher sind nur diejenigen in die berge, die sich mit der thematik umfassend auseinandergesetzt hatten. und heute will jeder einen alpen-x fahren, nur weils IN ist. und dann kommen im forum so fragen wie "brauch ich eine regenjacke, wenn ich übers madritschjoch möchte" usw.  

gruß
andi


----------



## Korgano (12. Mai 2007)

techstar schrieb:


> wenn jemand einen geschätzten nahestehenden menschen verliert, ist trauer ganz normal - unabhängig davon, wie derjenige ums leben kam.
> 
> aber: das ganze hat überhaupt nichts mit dem pasubio zu tun. es gibt in der gardaseeregion etliche viel schwerere und ebenso ausgesetzte wege.
> das fahrverbot begründet sich hauptsächlich durch die tatsache, dass in der saison tausende wanderer - darunter viele schulklassen - diesen geschichtsträchtigen ort besuchen. mit bikern und wanderern auf diesem schmalen weg wären konflikte vorprogrammiert. die biker würden überholen wollen und die fußgänger müssten ständig platz machen. warum ist wohl in den meisten fußgängerzonen biken tagsüber veboten, na?
> ...



Und das zeigt mir, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist ohne weiter darüber nachzudenken jedes Verbot zu befolgen. Denn als wir am Pasubio unterwegs waren, sind wir die einzigen gewesen. ca.  1/3 der Strecke haben wir aber geschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (12. Mai 2007)

Danke!
Das waren doch jetzt mal sehr sachliche Informationen und Meinungen zu der ganzeh Thematik. Und vorallem viele gute Gedanken zum Thema.


----------



## Bierfahrer (14. Mai 2007)

Alkoholismus ist so weit ich weis eine Krankheit!


----------



## Up&Down (14. Mai 2007)

ja, aber eine der man selber schuld ist, wenn du das meinst. wenn man sie erstmal hat, hat man sie natürlich nicht mehr unter kontrolle. aber das ist mit jeder sucht so (suchtkrank). soll ja auch internet- und ibc-süchtige geben. kann man auch dran sterben, wenn man das trinken 3 tage lang vergisst.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (14. Mai 2007)

Argon schrieb:


> Anscheinend denken viele, die sich ein Fahrrad mit 26" Reifen und Federgabel gekauft haben, sie sind jetzt Mountainbiker. Genauso könnte ich behaupten,  ich bin Reinhold Messner, weil ich mir gerade Steigeisen, Karabiner und Seil gekauft habe. Wenn jemand nicht sicher auf S3 -S4 Niveau fährt, hat er eigentlich auf solchen Wegen nichts verloren.



Naja, kaum einer hier weiß welche Technikerfahrung der verunglückte Biker hatte. So wie man hier lesen konnte, wusste er, daß es sich um schwerstes Gelände handelt. Und das der Weg nicht wegen der reinen Gefahr für Biker gesperrt ist, ist ja auch schon ausführlich diskuttiert worden. Ansonsten müsste man ja auf 50% der Alpenpfade Verbotsschilder aufstellen. Ich bin schon vor 15 Jahren in den Alpen Wege mit einer starren Gabel gefahren, die man heute nur für Fullys empfiehlt. War auch gefährlich....  

Es gibt erstklassige Bergsteiger die auf den (augenscheinlich) einfachsten Ski-Wandertouren tödlich verunglücken. Ich kannte sogar einen persönlich.
Das Hochgebirge ist gefährlich!!!!

Auch wenn man sich sicher ist S5 zu beherrschen, schützt einen das nicht vor einem tödlichen Sturz auf einem S0 in den Alpen. Kontrolle ist halt ein Illusion. Wenn ein Unglück passieren soll, passierts. Man konnte es doch hier nachlesen. Einige Biker kurz vor Ihm kommen locker durch, Ihn erwischt es. War er technisch schlechter drauf? Wohl kaum....

Den Trauernden hilft sowas echt wenig. 

Noch weniger hilfts jedoch, wenn man sagt: 

"Hätte er es halt besser bleiben lassen, war doch verboten und gefährlich!"

Man sollte den Toten respektieren und nicht noch nachtreten.


----------

